
ARM Aims at Intel, Cortex A15 Headed for Smartphones, Notebooks and Servers - yungchin
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3905/arm-brands-eagle-cortex-a15-headed-for-smartphones-notebooks-and-servers
======
pietrofmaggi
Here's the page on ARM site:
[http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a15.p...](http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a15.php)

Actually they have an use cases even for _Wireless Infrastructure_ with "octo-
core or larger configurations" [under the Performance tab].

Samsung is already on the bandwagon, together with ST and TI.

------
junkbit
Out-of-order design sounds good. Does anyone know if the large cache affects
the power savings that are the main benefit of ARM?

~~~
timthorn
A larger cache will of course consume more power than a smaller one; however
cache misses also take a vast amount of power to service, so it's not a simple
linear relationship.

